# Is +P OK in my 1911?



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello!

I was looking a ammo online, and I came across a lot of +P ammo, is this a ploy to get me to spend more money on it?

Is it O-Kay to shoot through my weapon?

I am sure this has been discussed before (could not find search function)

Sorry to beat a dead horse, but anyone have pros and cons to shooting +P through a Springfield 1911?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Shouldn't be an issue, especially in a steel-framed pistol. Bear in mind that +P is going to thump you a little harder, about like a 10mm round.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would think it should be OK. It does cause a little more wear on your gun if fed a steady diet of it. I wouldn't buy a real large quanity of it and I'd be sure my 1911 would digest it frist. Sometimes they can be finiky on what they will work well with. Good luck.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Should not be a problem but if you plan on steady diet of +p you might need to change to a heavier springs.


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

:smt023 +P is fine!!
Scott


----------



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

sweet thanks guys off to the range : )


----------

